# Arrow Buildings Mid Gable SR1011 Storage Building (10 ft. x 11 ft.) + Free Floor Kit



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Sears is offering Arrow Buildings Mid Gable SR1011 Storage Building (10 ft. x 11 ft.) + Free Floor Kit (add both items to cart to see discount) for *$285* with in-store pickup [store locator] or free shipping (after a $65 mail-in rebate) .


10 ft. x 11 ft. storage building, covers approximately 628 cu. ft. capacity
Durable galvanized steel construction, baked enamel finish
Nearly 7 ft. tall interior center height for more head room
Large door opening for storing big equipment like tractor mowers
Faster assembly with pre-cut, pre-drilled parts
Dimensions: 81-3/8" H x 123-1/2" W
Weight: 239 lbs
Color: Eggshell with Taupe trim
Assembly required
Professional Installation Available
12-year limited warranty


----------

